# Ideas for Black & White Halloween party



## DarkGinger (Sep 2, 2017)

I wanted to keep it simple this year so our theme is "Black and White Halloween" All guests will decorate in a black, white or combination of both in a costume. I am leaving it up their imagination about what they want to be. I have found a few ideas for decorations but wanted to see if anyone had other ideas about decorating for this party. Should I mix black and white around the house or have a "white area" "black area" 
I want to get a bunch of black and white pumpkins, maybe some balloons as well. 
I love to create an awesome display on my mantel for each party.

Anyone have ideas for decorations and food?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Mix it unless you have unlimited funds. 

There's so many lovely decorations out there in that color scheme. Definitely check out At Home (used to be Garden Ridge) if you have one around as they have some totally cool diamond patterned/harlequin pumpkins, and I'm pretty sure I've seen striped and swirled ones there and Target. You could get all black and all white ones, spray paint real ones...

Skeletons and skulls are white. Spiders and crows are black. Could be lovely combos! 

Also, 99¢ Only Stores - just in one the other day, and there are lots of great masks and decor in black/white with silver/gold. I totally want to do a mask scene similar to the attached (the one with the busts), but you could use white pumpkins with black masks or flipped, Use cake stands and stacked books draped with white or black cloth to get different heights. Or Michaels, Hobby Lobby or Joanns (confirm with the store before making the trip tho) carry white foam mannequin head forms, if you don't mind spending the money (they're around $6 each) and can weight them down so they don't tip over or fall down.

If you have colorful furniture, check out thrift stores for plain white sheets and toss them over the chairs and couches and such to disguise them and also bring them more in theme. Bonus, the furnishings will have more of a "Haunted House" vibe.

Also check out the sort of junky antique shops. They usually have boxes of old old OLD black and white photos, there is bound to be some interesting or outright spooky relatives that need adopting. Grab a few thrift store frames that fit the new family, and hit them with a gloss black spray paint (remove the glass first if there is any!!) and frame up some of the dearly departed and mix in with the other decor. ALSO - any cool looking ornate frame - remove the frame and hang it (see the mantle pic with the frame crookedly displayed with the crow/raven flock?). Sometimes empty frames hanging at an angle (maybe draped with black or white shredded cheese cloth like that same pic) are super creepy and still elegant. 

I love getting ugly knickknack stuff from garage sales or thrift shops and painting them flat or gloss black, then making arrangements with them. I tend to go for interesting ceramic animals, but figurines would be quite nice. That gaudy looking shepherdess with the broken crook and dayglow colors? Spray paint her a flat black and she becomes a mysterious silhouette arranged with a few pumpkins or other decorations. I have a super amazing blackbird perched on a tree branch I picked up for 25¢ at a yardsale that had a chipped beak, but he's a beautiful raven now that lives on display in my living room now (after a dose of gloss black). 

If there is any chance you can find some lovely creepy branches that aren't filled with buggy guests, grab some and spray paint them black or white and hang the opposite color birds or spiders or whatever else you think looks lovely in the branches. 

I think I've found pics that support most of these ideas, but this should help a bit to get you started and I'm sure you'll get other amazing suggestions from others on here.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

A couple of years ago we did "Black & White with a touch of Red. A game we played was having two teams of 4 people people and one team mate would play against the other team they would listen to a song, either the name of the song or the name of the band had Black or White in it, The first one to buzz in would get a point for answering the song or 'band' name and would get to follow up for another point with the other answer. If they missed one or the other the opposing team had a chance. Gave teams a choice to pick their 'team name' Oreo, skunk etc if you are interested in this I will look back on 'stuff' we used.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Bam! Here's a whole Pinterest board on black and white Halloween decorating. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-blackwhite/


----------

